# How do I get the Pro Tan off?!



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2004)

Iy's the day after my show. How do I get the Pro Tan off?! I look like a snake sheddding his skin. And my hands, omigod!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

It doesn't come off to easy.  I use a washcloth in the bathtub loaded with soap and go to town scrubbing.  It'll take a good week or so to get most of it off.


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

Can I watch JLB?   j/k


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2004)

most of it will come off with soap, water and some scrubbing, but areas like your hands and feet will take some time to wear off.


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

The price you have to pay to look tan 
It's not fair, the black guys/gals don't have to go to all this work 
And they always seem to look bigger too.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Randy...blk people use tanning products too.  It evens out the skin color.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Can I watch JLB?   j/k


Umm...no.  LOL   Craig is the only one who can watch.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

I find a bodyscrub and loofah gets most of it off... as for hands and feet the only thing that works is patience!


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm just bored JLB and looking for someone to tease  




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...no. LOL Craig is the only one who can watch.


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

This was not the case in any of the shows I have been to.
All the black competitors that I have seen (well men anyway) used only oil.




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Randy...blk people use tanning products too. It evens out the skin color.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm just bored JLB and looking for someone to tease


I know I know....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey jugger, try this to get the tan off.
I know this my be a bit late....
Soak in a hot bath for 15 mins then get out and rub yourself down with a towel really really hard!! It kinda rolls of like dead skin


----------



## Randy (Oct 11, 2004)

Or you can try experimenting with various soaps...
Some have properties to break down tanning lotions better than others.
I've even heard that some hair shampoo's work pretty well.  Outside of that for things that I can not get out, I usually use automotive hand soap (orange coarse stuff)  That seems to get anything out (works great for laundry stains too).


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2004)

hmmmm....I wonder if they still make that sandpaper soap "Lava"....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

They do.  LOL  You just won't have the top layer of skin left.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

What's the difference between that idea and soaking in a bath and rubbing it off with a towel?   Honestly! It doesn't take your skin off. (Much) 

I prefer the quicker way with coarse soap,coarse sponge, and a decent size brush for around the fingers and toes  
And believe me, it works.    

I used to get my soap at Orchard Supply in the automotive section.
Now I buy it at my local Automotive Store...

It's called GOJO Natural Orange with pumice.




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> They do. LOL You just won't have the top layer of skin left.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh....try some of that Orange soap stuff that you can get in an auto dept.  I heard that takes the stuff off.   Can't remember where I read that.    
Wasn't from Randy Mans post either.   
I am being serious here too.  Promise.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the referal JLB


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

ummm...anytime?  was there a feeI owe now?


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

Just drop your coins here JLB...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2004)

I need a tan


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah,

When you get a natural tan you don't have to worry about getting it off 


			
				camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I need a tan


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

dang..that's a big tin.!   I never habe spare change or dollars.  only plastic.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

JLB,

I also honor the following ...


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nuttin there.  LOL


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

refresh...there now


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2004)

well, I got some of it off on my hands. I used Ajax. My skin is dry-but who gives a shit=I still got it off!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

There ya go....Ajax works well too.  In fact when I get stains out of my clothes I usually mix ajax with the orange hand cleaner... wishes away those stains for good


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Orange hand stuff rules, never tried pro-tan though. Yes Lava soap is still around.


----------

